# "Stacked" stickies, beetles, crane flies, earwigs and a bonus cat!



## orionmystery (Nov 5, 2014)

Stick insects



Mating phasmids IMG_8647 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Crane flies



Mating Tipulidae IMG_1523 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Earwigs, I think the one under the bark was the female. Shy!



Earwig porn IMG_4142 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Honey, we're being watched! . Beetle porn. Selangor, Malaysia. Taeniodera monacha - ID suggested by Marcus Ng. 



Taeniodera monacha IMG_4618 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr





Taeniodera monacha IMG_4620 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Spot the cat. 



Prionailurus bengalensis IMG_5106 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

So i got within 2.86 meters (9'4 inches) of this Leopard Cat (Prionailurus bengalensis) before it disappeared. I spotted the exact same cat again a little down the road, and this time, I got within 1.43 meters (4'8") of it! This image was cropped though. Taken with a 60mm macro lens. What a lucky night!



Prionailurus bengalensis IMG_5123 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Actinia (Nov 11, 2014)

The Leopard Cat is hardly macro, but certainly counts as close-up! I do like the beetles. Are they chafers of some kind?


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 11, 2014)

Actinia said:


> The Leopard Cat is hardly macro, but certainly counts as close-up! I do like the beetles. Are they chafers of some kind?



Thanks, Actinia. Yes, I think they are flower chafer.


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2014)

So mean, making me scroll through all the bugs before I get to the kitty!  (which is gorgeous. Good job getting a shot before she bolted again!)

I was hoping the bugs wouldn't be too bad, and some of them aren't, actually, but that earwig...no no no no not looking not looking no no no 

I can only comment then on one shot and I'll say that the bug porn shot is quite lovely. The bugs themselves are kind of pretty. For bugs, that is


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 12, 2014)

limr said:


> So mean, making me scroll through all the bugs before I get to the kitty!  (which is gorgeous. Good job getting a shot before she bolted again!)
> 
> I was hoping the bugs wouldn't be too bad, and some of them aren't, actually, but that earwig...no no no no not looking not looking no no no
> 
> I can only comment then on one shot and I'll say that the bug porn shot is quite lovely. The bugs themselves are kind of pretty. For bugs, that is



Thanks, Leonore_._ ...A lot of people seem to have this inexplicable fear for earwigs


----------



## greybeard (Nov 12, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > So mean, making me scroll through all the bugs before I get to the kitty!  (which is gorgeous. Good job getting a shot before she bolted again!)
> ...


I think it is the name Earwings, sounds like something that will crawl into your ear and eat your brain................lol
These are great as usual.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 12, 2014)

greybeard said:


> I think it is the name Earwings, sounds like something that will crawl into your ear and eat your brain................lol
> These are great as usual.



Thanks, greybeard. Ha..I've heard of that old wives' tale too [/QUOTE]


----------



## Actinia (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing wrong with earwigs. Yours are bigger and brighter than the ones we have in the UK.


----------

